# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  ثبت نام مجدد کنکور سراسری

## After4Ever

*سلام
یکی از دوستان تازه می خواد کنکور ثبت نام کنه هیچ راهی نداره که ثبت نام کنه؟
مثلا بره سازمان سنجش؟
دوستان هیچ تجربه ای ندارن؟
خود سنجش که زده ثبت نام تمام شده ولی دوستان تجربه ای دارن دریغ نکنن*

----------


## -AMiN-

*تا دیر نشده بگو یه درخواست بده سایت سنجش ببینه چی میگن 
تا قبل ظهر میشد یکم زودتر میجنبید مشکلی نداشت*

----------


## LI20

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط After4Ever


سلام
یکی از دوستان تازه می خواد کنکور ثبت نام کنه هیچ راهی نداره که ثبت نام کنه؟
مثلا بره سازمان سنجش؟
دوستان هیچ تجربه ای ندارن؟
خود سنجش که زده ثبت نام تمام شده ولی دوستان تجربه ای دارن دریغ نکنن


پارسال نزدیکای کنکور هم فرصت ثبت نام دادند . شاید امسال هم بدند_

----------


## takbok.mohamadi

> *سلام
> یکی از دوستان تازه می خواد کنکور ثبت نام کنه هیچ راهی نداره که ثبت نام کنه؟
> مثلا بره سازمان سنجش؟
> دوستان هیچ تجربه ای ندارن؟
> خود سنجش که زده ثبت نام تمام شده ولی دوستان تجربه ای دارن دریغ نکنن*


دوست گرام..پارسال فک کنم یه ماه قبل از کنکور فک کنم اجازه ثبتنام دادن...البته بره ایمیل بزنه به سایت سازمان سنجش یا زنگ بزنه..شاید شد

----------


## jelve

> _
> 
> پارسال نزدیکای کنکور هم فرصت ثبت نام دادند . شاید امسال هم بدند_


سلام
ویرایش اطلاعات ثبتنام چطور دوستان؟؟ @takbok.mohamadi
Sent from my H30-U10 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

اصلا ادم این تاپیکو می بینه قبض روح میشه :Yahoo (4): هی فکر میکنم امروزوفرداست که جمعیت میلیونی تجربی ها خودشو نمایان کنه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (68):

----------

